# Bolk type Egyptian Swifts



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

So are there any other breeders and flyers of pure bred Bolk Egyptian Swifts here in the US ?

I sure enjoy their flying ability they fly in any weather, snow rain, hot cold and high winds.


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Young Achdar Bolk,


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

My Egyptian Swift Pigeons in Flight


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any Egyptian swifts? or are interested in this breed?


----------



## Ilovepigeons42 (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a couple but they don't fly good how long do yours fly for


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine will fly short flights of 15min's to 2 hours. They will fly high, low and mid levels. These have been the BEST fliers that I have ever had!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty birds.


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you,

pigeons42, what type or family of Egyptian swifts do you have? Colors? How long have you had them.
When I got mine, they were never flown at all. It took months before they settled in and started to fly. Never lost any


----------



## Ilovepigeons42 (Jul 16, 2017)

Here is a picture on mine what would they be


----------



## Ilovepigeons42 (Jul 16, 2017)

They produce all white babies


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow, those Egyptian Swifts look amazing. They look fast too. Just what I need to outrun the Coopers Hawks around here.


----------



## Ilovepigeons42 (Jul 16, 2017)

I'll trade ya for a pair of Budapest highfliers


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Picture is too big, I could not see the complete bird.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

dewlap1 said:


> Picture is too big, I could not see the complete bird.


You can left-click on the image and select 'view image' (firefox) and it will resize the image to your browser. Chrome/IE may have a different wording but all browsers will view the image in relation to your screen size.


P.S. you ever sell birds from your Egyptians?


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, back in business, they fixed the problem.

SRSeed.. I may have some to sell in the fall. It is in the upper 90's now, too hot to ship.

Yes they are fast, can out fly the hawks & falcons! in two years only lost 3 birds, they fly everyday.

Ilove pigeons, PM me. I hate to tell you that those are not pure Egyptian swifts... sorry


----------



## Ilovepigeons42 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey I don't know how to PM but what's up my friend yah I dunno but I think they might have a mix of homer blood down the line


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

dewlap1 said:


> My Egyptian Swift Pigeons in Flight


 
Very nice pictures dewlap1!

Thank you for sharing. I was not aware of this beautiful breed of pigeons.

Impressed to read that they free fly and apparently quiet fast also.

Good Luck


----------

